# waking to husband masturbating



## twicearoundblock (May 8, 2012)

I have been remarried for a year now and sometimes wake up to my husband masturbating early in the morning. He knows that I am not a morning person and am not receptive if he wakes me at say 6 Am for sex, so this seems to be his alterative, but he is still waking me up and puts me in a bad mood so that when I do wake up I don't want to have sex with him. Any similar situations out there or any advice. I have never had this with any other relationship before.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

So, let me get this straight. You're not upset to the fact that you're waking up and he's going to town on himself. You're mad because he's shaking the bed and waking you up?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

That's what I got out of it too. I'm not a morning person either. But, if my DH woke me up by masturbating, I'd take over... Maybe I'm strange? IDK


----------



## light rain (Mar 1, 2012)

If he is doing it in bed, he is trying to make you feel guilty. So either give him a helping hand, or ask him nicely go take care of himself in the bathroom, or during his morning shower.

But don't forget to make time for the both of you.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

light rain said:


> If he is doing it in bed, he is trying to make you feel guilty. So either give him a helping hand, or ask him nicely go take care of himself in the bathroom, or during his morning shower.
> 
> But don't forget to make time for the both of you.


Not necessarily. Sometimes I fantasize about my wife, and it helps to be able to look over at her from time to time.

OP if it bothers you so much, ask that he do it elsewhere. I do think he will take it better though if with that request you offer something back... perhaps a promise of something more later in the day (and follow through on your promises).


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

light rain said:


> If he is doing it in bed, he is trying to make you feel guilty.


while that may be the case, it's not necessarily so. There's been many a morning that I've woken up ready to go, found my wife to be quite soundly asleep, and taken matters into my own hands (literally) while still there in the bed. No guilt trip present at all. Sometimes she wakes up and helps. Sometimes she wakes up and doesn't. Other times, she doesn't wake up. Now, if the OP has made it clear that he's disturbing her and waking her up, that's another matter entirely. In our case, we're both cognizant of the fact that we both enjoy pleasuring ourselves from time to time, so there's no need to hide it in the bathroom or the shower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm sorry, I just don't see what you are mad about. Men masturbate. So do most women. Are you mad that he's waking you up? Then I guess you could ask him to go to the other room, but you could also decide to accept that he is a normal male.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

He sounds like your typical desperate sex starved husband. But that couldn't be, seeing as he's a newlywed!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a different response and then I realized if this is your biggest complaint count your blessings. 

Experience: 20 years of marriage.


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

You know this is whats kills me about LD people.They will not lend a hand in the bedroom.But the minute you go down stairs they start with today I need this from you.Hey could i get you to warm up my car it snowed last night? Hey my car is out of gas?WTF is this world coming to when your best friend in the world the one you married treats you like this.Would it really take much of them to keep you happy.Why is it so important to them that they can't offer a little pleasure to the one they married.Its a shame that we have to work one off by hand when your laying next to a warm body that could make you feel bettter?


----------



## Jester (May 7, 2012)

You can look at this from both sides I guess. One would be IF every thing in your marriage is fine he probably just enjoys getting himself off from time to time OR he's sex starved and does it for that reason. If it bothers you that he's doing it early in the morning while your trying to sleep in or getting some last minutes sleep before work and he's waking you up then I don't think its too bad to tell him to do it in another room, or atleast somewhere where he's not making the whole bed shake to his furious masturbation. However, if its at the right occasion then you could come to his aid and join in, ofcourse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Or, you could pretend to be asleep, and just before his big moment, spring up, shouting.....

I bet that would solve the problem...of course it would cause bigger ones...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> That's what I got out of it too. I'm not a morning person either. But, if my DH woke me up by masturbating, I'd take over... Maybe I'm strange? IDK


You're my kinda gal Maricha.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

You sound like a wonderful wife.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Okay, this is a true story.

I had a buddy of mine that I worked with may years ago. I used to drive by his house and pick him up for work and I used to go in and have a cup of coffee before we took off. 

Well, one morning I go in and there's a blanket and pillow on the couch. I gave him a look and he said, " I'll tell you in the car." We finish our coffee and off to work. He tells me that one morning he woke up early and tried to get some from his wife. She turned him down and he rolled over and started to rub one out. She woke up and said, " WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!" He told her that he was rubbing one out. She got up in disguest.

The next week; same thing happened. She said no and he started to masterbate. She then said, " Can you not shake the bed I'm trying to sleep here!" This pissed him off. So, he continued to do his thing and RIGHT at the moment he was going to orgasim, he rolled over and spooned her.....it got everywhere.

She proceeded to smack the sh*t out of him and thus explains the pillow and blanket on the couch. :rofl:

Later he told me he was on that couch for a good month. 15 years later, they're still married.


----------



## twicearoundblock (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of your opinions. It is mostly the being woken up that bothers me- I REALLY hate having my sleep disturbed-always have since I was a kid. It is just the way I am. Anyhow, he knows this and knows that if he waits til I am awake I will join him.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol crossbar!! thats a great story!! But yeah... OP you should tell him it bothers you.. but if it i was in your position... and woke up to my hubby masterbating ... I wouldn't mind watching and helping... lol.


----------



## Badsmit (Dec 29, 2011)

Wake him up in the middle of the night or before you go to sleep and handle your business and it will.cut.down on the morning masturbation quakes


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

twicearoundblock said:


> Thanks for all of your opinions. It is mostly the being woken up that bothers me- I REALLY hate having my sleep disturbed-always have since I was a kid. It is just the way I am. Anyhow, he knows this and knows that if he waits til I am awake I will join him.


My wife is absolutely the same way. If I do anything to disturb the bed... I get an elbow jab.

She's like a kung-fu master at that... but it's more like jab-fu.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe separate bedrooms?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> My wife is absolutely the same way. If I do anything to disturb the bed... I get an elbow jab.
> 
> She's like a kung-fu master at that... but it's more like jab-fu.


:lol::lol::rofl:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

PHTlump said:


> Maybe separate bedrooms?


IMO separate bedrooms leads to other problems in the marriage. I don't recommend that unless there really is no other way.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Instead of seperate bedrooms... just try seperate beds in the same room.... that way your still sleeping in the same room... but if he feels the need to yank his winkie then he has another bed he can do it on and not disturb ya....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I can see the OP's point. It's early morning and she's still asleep.. has not had her full night's sleep and he wakes her.

Can remember a problem I had where I was being woken every night at about 2-3 in the morning for sex... because hubby did not come to bed until about that time. At first it was fine... a good roll is the hay was always worth it. But then it became a habit with him and I was going to work early every morning with almost no sleep. After many days of being sleep deprived it became a problem.

Sounds to me that this is the sort of thing that the OP is talking about.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

I get mad when my H gets out of bed early (5-5:30) without giving me some lovin'. Fortunately he usually returns with coffee in hand and crawls back in bed with me

I didn't use to be a morning person, but that's the time that works for us. Better than not having intimate time.


----------



## User83947639 (May 9, 2012)

If he's masturbating in bed next to you then you need to recognise that you're on to a good thing. Most women have the opposite problem where if they aren't having sex they are always suspicious that their guys are jacking off in the shower, when usually they aren't or if they are it's not when they girls think.

Seeing as it's the waking up that is the problem then the solution would be for him to learn how to jack off without waking you up. It's a bit like learning to walk with poise by balancing a book on your head in the sense that he really should be able to do it without waking you or he's not doing it right.


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

Instead of separate rooms or separate beds, try going to bed earlier.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

twicearoundblock said:


> Thanks for all of your opinions. It is mostly the being woken up that bothers me- I REALLY hate having my sleep disturbed-always have since I was a kid. It is just the way I am. Anyhow, he knows this and knows that if he waits til I am awake I will join him.


great thats who you are and he has to acept that right!


well thats who he is and you have to accept it!


thats how marriages work. He obivious needs some morning loving why not compromise and take care of him once in awhile in the morning. Is your sleep more important than your husband!

if so that a crying shame!


----------



## Ben Connedfussed (May 4, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I had a different response and then I realized if this is your biggest complaint count your blessings.
> 
> Experience: 20 years of marriage.


I hear ya Mavash. He could be going elsewhere. Count those blessing, lady!!!


----------



## JuliaP (Mar 21, 2011)

Get a spring free mattress- I go at it while H sleeps all the time and he never wakes up!


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I cannot masturbate in the bathroom or shower. I need to be sitting or laying down relaxed. Although I feel masturbating next to your sleeping wife is kind of weird, at least he isn't in another room watching porn. He is probably using your body and smells, his morning woody, and rubbing one out with you on his mind. If he leaves the room, then just be prepared for him to think of other things to get off. He is not going to be able to masturbate without shaking the bed. Either help him, talk to him and let him know you are 100% not okay with him masturbating next to you in the morning (just accept that he will go elsewhere to get his rocks off), or live with your morning massage via the bed shaking.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you know it's becoming a real problem when you can't open your eye because it's "glued" shut


----------



## whatsup (May 7, 2012)

tell him to use a computer and masturbate in a different room. its a win win, he gets porn you get sleep


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

from my perspective, i like masturbating in bed since when i finish i can doze off for another 20-30 minutes. can't do that in the shower or in front of the computer.

but i try to be quiet and not shake the bed since i don't want to be interrupted either.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Those who've said they can't in the shower have something of a point. Sometimes I can in the shower, sometimes I can't. Not 100% sure why that is. I've got theories, but that's all they are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I guess unless you work nights, I don't think 6 is early... I'd be glad to get a 6:00 "wake up call" before the kids got up and our day is doomed, lol. 

What time do you normally get up? I can't imagine that it's much later if you have a job. Good thing you're not in nursing... you'd be up at 4:00 to get ready for work. I guess I'm thinking that it's his bed too. What if he got up in the morning to go shower and masturbate, would you complain he woke you up by getting out of bed and into the shower? I don't know, my ex used to start jerking it when I wouldn't give him any and it was a huge turn on to me. Don't know...

My husband leaves his toothbrush in the shower and that grosses me out to no end. Warm, damp... honestly showers are a haven for gross stuff!


----------

